# The Use of Infrared IR to Cure painted Cabinetry?



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I recently got a hold of an Infrared curing machine.
I understand painters don't really have them as part of their arsenal. 

They are made to dry and cure solvent or water based coatings. 
I've never really used one. I was wondering if anyone does, especially on cabinet doors or carcasses. 

Any Tips? 

here's what I have.
INFRATECH Model SRU-1516
1500 watts
120 Volts

I Guess I'm afraid that instead of drying the paint I'll end up stripping it


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gotdibz said:


> I recently got a hold of an Infrared curing machine.
> I understand painters don't really have them as part of their arsenal.
> 
> They are made to dry and cure solvent or water based coatings.
> ...


My partner has been pondering this idea. If nail salons can use it, why not us?


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Doesnt speed curing decrease the strength/quality of the cure?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

JourneymanBrian said:


> Doesnt speed curing decrease the strength/quality of the cure?


I think that's if you add dryers


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it depends on the coating and I'm not sure how many architectural coating would benefit from it. The IR lamps simply heat up the surfaces; there are also UV systems that work on other types of coatings.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Gough said:


> I think it depends on the coating and I'm not sure how many architectural coating would benefit from it. The IR lamps simply heat up the surfaces; there are also UV systems that work on other types of coatings.


The only benefit I was interested in was faster drying times (specially with oils). Being able to handle the doors sooner would be awesome. 
For example when I have to flip the doors over to finish the other side, not having to worry about the paint film still being too soft.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

i keep telling everyone .... Breakthrough :thumbsup:


.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Repaint Florida said:


> i keep telling everyone .... Breakthrough
> 
> 
> .


What about breakthrough and one of those lights. .....or a heat lamp


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Repaint Florida said:


> i keep telling everyone .... Breakthrough :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Yeah really. Flip doors in two hours and full cure in 7 days is hard to beat.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gotdibz said:


> The only benefit I was interested in was faster drying times (specially with oils). Being able to handle the doors sooner would be awesome.
> For example when I have to flip the doors over to finish the other side, not having to worry about the paint film still being too soft.


We have shop-made "door stickers" that let us flip, move,stack, and transport doors without touching them.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Doesn't curing involve reaction with oxygen and/or carbon dioxide besides drying ?

And although heat prolly increases chemical reaction, can it dramatically reduce cure times?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> Doesn't curing involve reaction with oxygen and/or carbon dioxide besides drying ?
> 
> And although heat prolly increases chemical reaction, can it dramatically reduce cure times?


Most acrylics dry through coalessence, a little bit of light/heat would help speed up the process (a little bit, not a lot of bit)


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

journeymanPainter said:


> Most acrylics dry through coalessence, a little bit of light/heat would help speed up the process (a little bit, not a lot of bit)


coal-essence, isn't that what I get in my stocking each christmas ??? :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> Most acrylics dry through coalessence, a little bit of light/heat would help speed up the process (a little bit, not a lot of bit)


And the evaporation of carrier (water). It's my understanding that a weak film results if that evaporation is too rapid.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

As to oils, i found a site claiming their IR waves cure the paint from within, whereas just heat or conventional IR devices supposedly dry the outer layer first, causing uneven curing.

Something about long wave IR and short wave IR.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

JourneymanBrian said:


> As to oils, i found a site claiming their IR waves cure the paint from within, whereas just heat or conventional IR devices supposedly dry the outer layer first, causing uneven curing.
> 
> Something about long wave IR and short wave IR.


Color me skeptical on that claim.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have been interested in these heat lamps also, but mostly for epoxies, or two component automotive polyurethanes. I believe the two components benefit from the heat where as a single component coating, like a waterborne acrylic, benefits from the air movement. There are heat lamps with built in fans that are available. I believe those units would work better for waterborne single component paints.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

JourneymanBrian said:


> As to oils, i found a site claiming their IR waves cure the paint from within, whereas just heat or conventional IR devices supposedly dry the outer layer first, causing uneven curing.
> 
> Something about long wave IR and short wave IR.


They might be right, depends of the infrared used. 
From my understanding there's 3 types:
low (long wavelength)
medium (medium wavelength)
high energy (short wavelength)

supposedly the Medium type will penetrate and heat up the substrate (in this case the wood) and not just the film (paint) which makes it cure evenly. 

Guess I have to just do some test samples.


----------

